# Online sources for equipment?



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey guys. It's been like 7 years since I had a fish tank (still have one running but it's a turtle tank). In that time I've lost all the bookmarks for the online stores I used to buy from. In your opinion, what are the best sources online for equipment and supplies? I am now living in Terrace and there is only a Petland and Total Pets in town.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

April can probably ship you anything she has in stock. Other than that, J&L Aquatics carries some fw stuff now and they ship everyday. I'm not sure if Charles & Mykiss ship.


----------



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey Anthony! Yes, I remembered J&L. There's always Big Al's too I suppose but there prices are kind of meh. I've used Pets and Ponds before for certain items and there was another one out of Ontario that I am having trouble remembering the name of.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I see we have a new sponsour Cleair Aquatics

but I can't find an address on there web page to know if the shipping may be a cause for concern.

I have never understood the point of advertising without a location.

Yes I know the www is world wide but I like to support local business [sponsours] first


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

mikebike said:


> I see we have a new sponsour Cleair Aquatics
> 
> but I can't find an address on there web page to know if the shipping may be a cause for concern.
> 
> ...


The contact us page shows a mailing address in Surrey and it shows that they have a showroom/warehouse in richmond.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think they used to sell or distribute to local shops. Hopefully we will see them with a bigger local presence and a quality and well designed product. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

thegrandpoohbah said:


> there was another one out of Ontario that I am having trouble remembering the name of.


MOPS? They are in Ontario.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Angelfins.ca is good. I believe they are in Ontario.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

J&L and april honestly has the best prices for equipment 
I'd check their prices and website


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't have a lot of equipment but I have a lot of basic needs, foods, meds, water treatment, fish , healthy with a guarantee of live arrival, plants etc. 
also a sounding board and great personal communication. 
Glad to see your returning to the hobby. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

architeuthis said:


> MOPS? They are in Ontario.


That's the one. Thanks!


----------



## thegrandpoohbah (Jan 6, 2016)

April said:


> I don't have a lot of equipment but I have a lot of basic needs, foods, meds, water treatment, fish , healthy with a guarantee of live arrival, plants etc.
> also a sounding board and great personal communication.
> Glad to see your returning to the hobby.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


April, do you ship fish and plants?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I do. 
I have a fb page http://Facebook.com/aprilsfish. 
Or webpage http://AprilsAquarium.fish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

